# selling gold and silver



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

Well I have been hit with a big vet bill and I need to pay it off quickly.
I have gathered broken jewelry and odd pieces but I have never done this. There are stores that buy so I will call. Just curious of others experiences.
Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

If you can, sell locally. Find a jeweler in your area that will buy gold. They'll do a test on the pieces to see the type (22K, 18K, gold filled, etc.) and will USUALLY give you a very fair price. If it's a jeweler who makes his own jewelry pieces, he's buying for himself to use it...NOT to resell it, so he'll generally buy at market price. 

If you must use one of the mail in places...do some research on them. there are one or two that are head and shoulders above the others. I can't remember which it is, but there's one that gets like 5 stars compared to the others' 3 stars.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

National TV did a spot on "cash for gold", saying how reputable it is, etc. They also buy platinum and silver. I sent in a 1/2lb (officially weighed) of sterling, and only got $1!!!!! Be aware....ldc


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

Thanks I am going to do local.

Its just odds and ends but I am trying not to use credit cards.
My DH and I have been using Dave Ramsey financial method and have done great.
He just does not talk about beloved mare :huh:


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

How did you make out on your gold?

I just picked up a gold necklace at a garage sale for 25 cents that was marked 10K gold.

I know nothing about jewelry, and the only piece that I've ever owned is my wedding band.

I thought the necklace might bring $12 to $20. I sold it to a local broker that I've known all my life, and it brought $155!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The broker kept $20 for himself...which is cool with me....my cut was still $135!!!!!!!!

Stay strong with the Dave Ramsey plan, and work that debt snowball!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverbackMP (Dec 4, 2005)

Check out Midwest Refineries; I believe it is one of the companies some of those over on Gold Is Money forum utilize.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

We use Tulsa Gold and Gems. They offered us more than CashForGold and they sent us a fedex box to ship in. 

Here's their website
https://www.wearegoldbuyers.com/

Click on GOLD MAILIN on the top right to get a box sent out. If you don't like their bid they just send it back to you for free.


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

I finally sold my scrap qold.It came to $216.00. I went to a local store. Most of the stuff was broken or wedding bands that neither my husband and I knew the family members they belong to. I am making progress going through all this stuff we have accumilated. I will continue to sell locally. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

We were out hitting yard sales the other weekend and My wife bought a box of costume jewelry for $ 2.00 and a couple of bracelets for $ 1.00 from another box .
One of the $ 1.00 bracelets turned out to be 14 K gold , $ 185. from a Dealer , best score so far .


----------

